# فكر بعقلك



## ++menooo++ (14 مارس 2006)

*فكر بعقلك*

أحبائي المسلمين

من خلال العقل والمنطق أيهما أقوى وأعمق وأكبر من خلال الوصفين

إبــن الله    أم   رســول الله

اذا وصف المسيح بإبن الله ومحمد برسول الله ، فمن يكون الأعظم عند الله !!؟؟
أكيد الابن لأنه الأغلى والأعلى والأسمى

اذا وصف المسيح بأنه روح الله وكلمة الله ، وبقي محمد رسول الله ، من الأعظم والأشمل !!؟؟
أكيد الروح والكلمة لأنها هي الله بحد ذاته

اذا قلتم أن الانجيل محرف ولا نعترف بان المسيح ابن الله ، سنقول ان القرآن ليس كلام الله والمسيحيين لا يعترفون على محمد كرسول ونبي من عند الله !!!؟

لأن السيد المسيح أخبرنا ونبهنا بالانجيل قال احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة ، يأتون بصورة الحمل ولكنهم ذئالب خاطفة !!؟؟ هل أنت معي يا عزيزي المسلم .. فكر أرجوك وإتبع العقل واترك القلب والعاطفة وما ورثته عن أهلك ومجتمعك

((منقول))


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
صدق الله العظيم
اردت تكرارها حتى تقرؤها جيدا
فمن صفة الالوهية الوحدانيه فالابن من صفات البشر وما دام اتخذ الاله ولدا نفيت عنه صفة الالوهية


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

هل الاله يطلب من الناس ان يصلوا له من اجل ضعفه كيف يكون اله وضعيف فكر انت بالمنطق


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
> فمن صفة الالوهية الوحدانيه فالابن من صفات البشر وما دام اتخذ الاله ولدا نفيت عنه صفة الالوهية


 
وكل المسيحين يؤيدوك تماما تماما سيدى الفاضل لأننا لم نقل ان الله تزوج امراة وانجب منها الها آخر 
بل 
1- كلمة ( ابن ) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر 

فمثلا ابن الانسان هو انسان له طبيعة الانسان البشرية اى لحم ودم مماثل لطبيعة الانسان ومن جوهره فلكى يفهمنا الله انه الاقنوم الثانى او ( الكلمة المتجسد ) له نفس طبيعة وجوهر ( الاقنوم الاول ) الذي لم يره احط قط . او بمعنى اوضح ان السيد المسيح له طبيعة الله عبر عن ذلك بالقول ( اين الله ) ولذلم تردد في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح انه " نور من نور " اى من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله وفي ذلك يقول الاستاذ عباس محود العقاد في ص 171 في كتاب الله ( ان الاقانيم جوهر واحد .. ان الكلمة والآب وجود واحد وانك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الابن لأنه لا تركسيب في الذات الإلهبة " ) 

2- كلمة ( ابن ) تفيد تاكيد المعنى 

ففى قولنا ان ( فلان عربى ابن عربي ) فان ذلك يؤكد اصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص اى انه عربى حقا . وعلى هذا القياس فالقول بان السيد المسيح ابن الله هو تاكيد ان السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه حقا ولذلك نحن نقول في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح ( اله حق من اله حق ) . 

3- كلمة ابن تفيد المساواة 

فاذا قلنا ( فلان ابن عشر سنوات ) نقصد ان عمره عشر سنوات وعلى قولنا ان السيد المسيح ابن الله يفيد ان السيد المسيح مساو لله . ولذلك نقول في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح ( مساو للآب في الجوهر ) 

4- كلمة ابن تفيد ذات الشئ معلنا ظاهرا :

فقولنا ( بنات الفكر ) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا او ظاهرا وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا ( السيد المسيح ابن الله ) يفيد ان السيد المسيح أنه " صورة الله غير المنظور " ( كولوسى 1 : 15 ) " بهاء مجده ( اى مجد الله ) ورسم جوهره " ( عب 1 : 3 ) 

ولعل هذا يوافق قول الشيخ محيى الدين العربى ( الكلمة هى الله متجليا ... وأنها عين الذات الالهية لا غيرها " ( كتاب نصوص الحكم جزء 10 ص 35 ) 

5- كلمة اين تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال : 

فقولنا ابن النيل يعنة المصرى الذي يلازم بلده 

وابن العلم اى الطالب الملازم لدراسته وابن السبيل اى انه ملازم للسبيل اى الطريق طول حياته لكثرة سفره 

وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا ان السيد المسيح انه ابن الله نقصد ان السيد المسيح ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم انه كان في الجسد ولذلك نقول في القداس الالهى " بالحقيقة نؤمن ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين " 

واخيرا تعال لننظر ماذا فهم اليهود من قول السيد المسيح على نفسه بانه ابن الله ط

نجد في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس العدد 18 يقول 

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكث ان يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه لله



ارجو ان تكون النقطة وضحت بالنسبة لك 
سلام اخى الفاضل


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

بالعقل ايضا لما هو اله كما تذكر لماذا لم يستطع الدفاع عن نفسه وترك اليهود يعذبوه ويصلبوه ويعذبوه علنا امام الناس بل والامر ان يقتلوه لو كان اله لابد ان لا يقتل الحضارة الاغريقية كانت دائمة التحدث عن الهه وكلها كانت دائمة خالدة فلو ان المسيح اله لدافع عن نفسه منتظر الرد


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

اراك اقتنعت ان المسيحهو الله وتطرقت الى نقطة اخرى 

اخى الفاضل ولو بقليل من البحث والتدقيق في الامر ان مجئ السيد المسيح كان لكى يصلب لكى يفدينا على الصليب فلو فعل كما تريد سيادتك لما كان الفداء ولما كانت رسالته على الارض لها هذا الهدف الذي جاء من اجله


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل ولو بقليل من البحث والتدقيق في الامر ان مجئ السيد المسيح كان لكى يصلب لكى يفدينا على الصليب فلو فعل كما تريد سيادتك لما كان الفداء ولما كانت رسالته على الارض لها هذا الهدف الذي جاء من اجله

هل تستطيع التوضيح اكثر؟؟


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

*اراك لم ترد هل انتهت حججك ام انك لا تجد ما تقنعني به عموما انتظر ردك؟؟؟*


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> هل تستطيع التوضيح اكثر؟؟


استاضى الفاضل 
عندما أخطا ابوينا ادم وحواء في جنة واكلا من الثمرة التى أمرهما الله ان لا يأكلا منها كان لابد من ان يدفع ثمن الخطية الانسان 
ولكن كيف يدفع ثمن الخطية وهو انسان محدود ولمزيد من التوضيح وهذا ليس بفلسفة بل بالعقل والمنطق 
1- عندما تخطئ انت الى واحد مثلك ليس كما تخطئ الى رئيس دولة لأن العقاب يصبح اكثر واشد هكذا ايضا 
الخطية ضد من ؟ ضد الله 
الله محدود ام غير محدود ؟ غير محدود 
الخطية اذن الموجه ضد الغير محدود محدودة ام غير محدودة ؟ غير محدودة 
اذن العقاب كيف سيكون ؟ غير محدود 
والانسان بطبيعته محدود فكيف يتحمل ذلك العقاب الغير محدود اذن كان لابد ان يتحمل العقاب شخص غير محدود 
ومن غير محدود سوى الله تعالى 
2- ثانيا بدخول الخطية الى العالم كان لابد من التجديد ومن يستطيع ان يجدد العالم بعد الخطية سوى الله 
3- كان لابد ان يكون انسانا لأن الانسان هو الذي اخطأ ومن هنا جاء هدف التجسد 

ارجو ان تكون هذه النقاط البسيطة مفيدة


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

ايه يابني اللي انت كاتبه دة 
انت مصدق اللي انت كاتبه الله محدود ام غير محدود ؟ غير محدود
الخطية اذن الموجه ضد الغير محدود محدودة ام غير محدودة ؟ غير محدودة 
اذن العقاب كيف سيكون ؟ غير محدود 
والانسان بطبيعته محدود فكيف يتحمل ذلك العقاب الغير محدود اذن كان لابد ان يتحمل العقاب شخص غير محدود 
ومن غير محدود سوى الله تعالى 
معنى كلامك ان استغفر الله العظيم ان الله هو الذي نزل وعوقب وصلب ومات مش فاهم حاجة ياريت توضح اكتر وتكبر خطك انت خايف ولا ايه
ازاي بتقول ان الخطية كانت ضد الله واللى اتعاقب بيها هو سيدنا عيسى ؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
> قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
> قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
> ...


 
كشفت لنا عن جهلك الكبير في أيمان المسيحيين,, فشكرا لك لانك وضحت لنا مع اي عقل نحن نتحاور, اذ يجب ان ننزل الى مستوى خدمة الاحد للاطفال لنعلن لك حقيقة معنى كلمة ابن

فمعني كلمة ابن الله, ليست معناها ان الله تزوج وولد ولد... حاشا للرحمن ان يولد ولد

فنحن لا نقول ولد الله, اذ الولد تدعل على الولادة البشرية التي يستحيل وجودها مع طبيعة الله
نحن نقول ابن الله, و هذه الكلمة هي كلمة مجازي للتعبير من المصدر, فنقول ابن النيل او ابن مصر للتعبير من مصدر مجئ فلان
فلم يتزوج النيل بأمرأة حد وولد ابن النيل, و لم تولد مصر ابنا يدعى ابن مصر!!

الله له عقل و فكر, و كما الشاعر يجسد بنات افكاره بالشعر المكتوب, كذلك تجسدت كلمة الله في شبه بشر

الان, انك تعلم حقيقة الابن, التي لا تتناقض مع الاية القرأنية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> هل الاله يطلب من الناس ان يصلوا له من اجل ضعفه كيف يكون اله وضعيف فكر انت بالمنطق


 

الله يصلي من اجل ضعفه؟ عن ماذا تتكلم يا رجل, الا دعمتك ردك هذا بالادلة؟


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> بالعقل ايضا لما هو اله كما تذكر لماذا لم يستطع الدفاع عن نفسه وترك اليهود يعذبوه ويصلبوه ويعذبوه علنا امام الناس بل والامر ان يقتلوه لو كان اله لابد ان لا يقتل الحضارة الاغريقية كانت دائمة التحدث عن الهه وكلها كانت دائمة خالدة فلو ان المسيح اله لدافع عن نفسه منتظر الرد


 
من جديد تثبت لنا جهلك العميق في الايمان المسيحي و الكتاب المقدس, فأتعجب كيف لك ان تجهر و تتكلم و انت لم تفتح المقدس في حياتك؟
الم تعلم ان السيد المسيح جاء ليصلب؟ و انه تنبأ بصلبه و موته و قيامته؟
الم تعمل انه كان بأستطاعته ان يفني الجنود و ما فيهم لو اراد:

متى 26
48وكانَ الَّذي أسلَمَهُ أعطاهُم عَلامَةً، قالَ: "هوَ الَّذي أُقبَّلُهُ، فأمسِكوهُ!" 49ودَنا يَهوذا في الحالِ إلى يَسوعَ وقالَ لَه: "السَّلامُ علَيكَ، يا مُعَلَّمُ!" وقَبَّلَهُ. 50فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: "اَفعَلْ ما جِئتَ لَه. يا صاحِبـي!" فتَقدَّموا وألقَوا علَيهِ الأيدي وأمْسكوهُ. 51ومَدَّ واحدٌ مِنْ رِفاقِ يَسوعَ يدَهُ إلى سَيفِهِ واَستلَّهُ وضرَبَ خادِمَ رئيسِ الكَهنَةِ، فقَطَعَ أُذُنَهُ. 52فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: "رُدَّ سيفَكَ إلى مكانِهِ. فمَنْ يأخُذْ بالسّيفِ، بالسّيفِ يَهلِكُ. 53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى أبـي، فيُرسِل لي في الحالِ أكثَرَ مِنْ اَثنَي عشَرَ جَيشًا مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ؟ 54ولكِنْ كيفَ تتِمٌّ الكُتبُ المقدَّسةُ التي تَقولُ إنَّ هذا ما يَجبُ أنْ يَحدُثَ؟"


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> ايه يابني اللي انت كاتبه دة
> انت مصدق اللي انت كاتبه ......... مش فاهم حاجة ................. وتكبر خطك انت خايف ولا ايه


 

لا تعليق على هذا التدنى في الحوار


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> معنى كلامك ان استغفر الله العظيم ان الله هو الذي نزل وعوقب وصلب ومات مش فاهم حاجة ياريت توضح اكتر وتكبر خطك انت خايف ولا ايه
> ازاي بتقول ان الخطية كانت ضد الله واللى اتعاقب بيها هو سيدنا عيسى ؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


 
بأي منطق انت تفكر يا اخي؟ السبب المعالطة فقط, ام بسبب عدم معرفتك في الكتاب المقدس و الايمان المسيحي؟
كيف تقول ان الله يموت؟ حاشا يا رجل!!!

الله اخذ جسد و تجسد به, حاله كحال الجشرة و النار و الجبل الذي تجسد بهما بحسب القرأن, و بذل هذا الجسد البار بدل عني و عنك, فالله لم يمت و لم ينقص شيئا

ادعوك الى القرأءة و البحث قبل ان تطرح اسألة طفولية بهذه الطريقة المخجلة...


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

ممكن توضح موضوع ان الله تجسد في شخص يسوع وكيف صلب وكيف مات
_***** صلوا من جل ضعفى *****_
_الاخ_menooo هو اللي قال كدة ممكن تفهموني ايه الحكاية


----------



## ?????????? (19 مارس 2006)

اوكي احكيلي الموضوع من الاول عشان انا مش فاهم وعايز افهم ساعدني ولا انت مش مامور بالمساعدة


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> اوكي احكيلي الموضوع من الاول عشان انا مش فاهم وعايز افهم ساعدني ولا انت مش مامور بالمساعدة


 
كويس بداية وتحسن جيد انك تطب ان تفهم الموضوع من اوله بعيدا عن تلك الاساليب الاخرى الغير محترمة


----------



## ?????????? (20 مارس 2006)

*اوكي ابدا من الاول*


----------



## drpepo (20 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *اوكي ابدا من الاول*


 
حاضر 
اولا عندما خلق الله آدم وحواء قال لهما من جميع شجر الجنة تاكلا ماعدا شجرة الخير والشر لا تاكلا منها لأنكما يوما تاكلا منها موتا تموتا 
والموت هنا له عدة انواع الموت الجسدى والادبى والروحى 
ولكن خالف ىدم وحواء وصية الله واكلا من الشجرة التى اوصاهما الله ان لاياكلا منها 
فبذلك كانت الخطية الموجهة لله غير محدودة ولتفهم هذا الموضوع هنبسط الحكاية 
1- عندما تخطئ انت الى واحد مثلك ليس كما تخطئ الى رئيس دولة لأن العقاب يصبح اكثر واشد هكذا ايضا 
الخطية ضد من ؟ ضد الله 
الله محدود ام غير محدود ؟ غير محدود 
الخطية اذن الموجه ضد الغير محدود محدودة ام غير محدودة ؟ غير محدودة 
اذن العقاب كيف سيكون ؟ غير محدود 
والانسان بطبيعته محدود فكيف يتحمل ذلك العقاب الغير محدود اذن كان لابد ان يتحمل العقاب شخص غير محدود 
ومن غير محدود سوى الله تعالى 
2- ثانيا بدخول الخطية الى العالم كان لابد من التجديد ومن يستطيع ان يجدد العالم بعد الخطية سوى الله 
3- كان لابد ان يكون انسانا لأن الانسان هو الذي اخطأ ومن هنا جاء هدف التجسد 


ارجوا ان تكون قد فهمت هذه النقطة استاذى


----------



## ?????????? (20 مارس 2006)

*وما رايكح في ذلك؟؟؟*

*هل صلب المسيح ؟ *​​تكفل الكتاب المقدس بتفنيد هذا الاعتقاد ؛ ففي كتابك أن المصلوب ملعون ، كما ورد ذلك في سفر التثنية : 22 : 23 : ( وإذا كان على إنسان خطيّة حقها الموت فقُتل وعلقته على خشبة . فلا تثبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم ، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك ) فتأمل كيف يكون إلهكم ملعوناً بنص كتابكم ؟

كما أن في إنجيل لوقا 4: 29-30 أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام وحفظه من كيد اليهود ومكرهم فلم يستطيعوا أن يصلبوه : ( فقاموا وأخرجوه خارج المدينة وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه أسفل . أما هو فجاز في وسطهم ومضى ) وقال يوحنا : 8 : 59 : ( فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا ). وقال يوحنا 10 : 93 : ( فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ). هذه النصوص -وسواها كثير -تؤكد أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام من كيد اليهود ومكرهم .

بل عن هناك نصوصاً تثبت أن اليهود لم يكونوا متحققين من شخصية المسيح حتى استأجروا من يدلهم عليه ، وأعطوه لذلك أجراً (انظر متى 27 : 3-4). كما أخبر المسيح عليه السلام أن كل الجموع ستشك في خبره تلك الليلة التي وقعت فيها الحادثة فقال : ( كلكم تشكّون فيّ هذه الليلة ) مرقس 14 : 27 .

إذاً فماذا كانت نهاية المسيح على الأرض ؟ لقد رفعه الله إليه ، وهذا خبره في كتابك : ( إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء ) أعمال الرسل 1 : ‍11 . و : ( مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أيادِيهم يحملونك ) متى 4 : 6 ، ولوقا 4 : 10-11 .

أرأيت كيف حمل كتابك الحقائق التالية :-

1- أن من عُلق على خشبة الصلب فهو ملعون.
2- أن الله عصم المسيح وحفظه من الصلب.
3- أخبر المسيح أن الجموع ستكون في شك من أمره في تلك الليلة.
4- أن الله رفعه إلى السماء.

والآن أطرح إليك هذا السؤال : ما السبب في كون هذا الصليب مقدساً في النصرانية ؟

في حين أنه كان هو السبب في إصابة المسيح عليه السلام- كما تعتقدون- بالأذى ؟ أليس هو تذكار الجريمة ؟ أليس هو شعار الجريمة وأداتها ؟ . ثم ألم تر أن حادثة الصلب المتعلقة بالمسيح عليه السلام كلها تفتقد إلى الأساس التأريخي والديني الذي تستند إليه ، فلماذا تشغل كل هذا الحيز ولماذا تأخذ كل هذا الاهتمام في عقيدتك ؟

وإن كنت ولا تزال على قناعتك بهذه العقيدة فأجب وبصدق عن هذه التساؤلات التالية :-

من كان يمسك السماوات والأرض حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطاً على خشبة . . . الصليب ؟
وكيف يتصور بقاء الوجود ثلاثة أيام بغير إله يدبر أمره ويحفظ استقراره ؟
ومن كان يدبر هذه الأفلاك ويسخرها كيف يشاء ؟
ومن الذي كان يحي ويميت ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء ؟
ومن الذي كان يقوم برزق الأنام والأنعام ؟
وكيف كان حال الوجود برمته وربه في قبره ؟
ومن الذي أماته ، ومن الذي منّ عليه بالحياة ؟

تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً .


----------



## drpepo (21 مارس 2006)

استاذى حضرتك فاكر انك بهذه الاستفسارات تعجزنى 
بالطبع لا فكل استفساراتك اعتبرها مجاب عليها من الآن ولكن هل انتهينا من النقطة الاولى حتى تضع هذه الاستفسارات 
ما رايك في الاجابة على سؤالك الاول 
ما تعليقك 
اما كونك تاتى بهذه الاستفسارات فانها ليس دليل سوى شئيين 
اما الجهل او الهمجية و
واعتقد ان سيادتك اسمى من هذا 
اتمنى ان ارى تعليقك على النقطة الاولى في مداخلتى السابقة وعندما نتفق فيها نتطرق الى السؤال الثانى يا استاذى


----------



## ?????????? (21 مارس 2006)

وبعدين كبر خطك شويه عشان انا نظري ضعيف


----------



## believer (21 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> ثم ألم تر أن حادثة الصلب المتعلقة بالمسيح عليه السلام كلها تفتقد إلى الأساس التأريخي والديني الذي تستند إليه ، فلماذا تشغل كل هذا الحيز ولماذا تأخذ كل هذا الاهتمام في عقيدتك ؟​
> ​
> 
> وإن كنت ولا تزال على قناعتك بهذه العقيدة فأجب وبصدق عن هذه التساؤلات التالية :-
> ...


 
*وانا اريد أن افهم منهم .. هل المسيح عندهم هو الله بذاته ام ابنه ؟؟؟*
*ولا تقولي لي هم ثلاثة بواحد !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ?????????? (21 مارس 2006)

*انت نمت يا drpepo ولا ايه*


----------



## Michael (21 مارس 2006)

> ولا تقولي لي هم ثلاثة بواحد !!!!!!!!!



الثلاثة واحد 

وليس الثلاثة بواحد


----------



## drpepo (21 مارس 2006)

استاذى حضرتك فاكر انك بهذه الاستفسارات تعجزنى 
بالطبع لا فكل استفساراتك اعتبرها مجاب عليها من الآن ولكن هل انتهينا من النقطة الاولى حتى تضع هذه الاستفسارات 
ما رايك في الاجابة على سؤالك الاول 
ما تعليقك 
اما كونك تاتى بهذه الاستفسارات فانها ليس دليل سوى شئيين 
اما الجهل او الهمجية و
واعتقد ان سيادتك اسمى من هذا 
اتمنى ان ارى تعليقك على النقطة الاولى في مداخلتى السابقة وعندما نتفق فيها نتطرق الى السؤال الثانى يا استاذى


----------



## believer (22 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> الثلاثة واحد
> 
> وليس الثلاثة بواحد


 


فهمت ..
يعني *المسيح هو الله بذاته مرات , ومرات هو ابنه . * 
شكـــــــــــــرا


----------



## Michael (22 مارس 2006)

> يعني المسيح هو الله بذاته مرات , ومرات هو ابنه


واضح انك لم تفهم

والواضح اكثر انك لن تفهم


----------



## ?????????? (23 مارس 2006)

*ليه طيب حاول تفهمه وتفهمنا احنا كمان ولا انت مش فاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Michael (23 مارس 2006)

وهل لديك استعداد للفهم

ام لا

وانت فهمت فما النتيجة ؟


----------



## ?????????? (25 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> وهل لديك استعداد للفهم
> 
> ام لا
> 
> وانت فهمت فما النتيجة ؟


 
ان شاء الله ممكن استفيد وعندي استعداد للفهم والناقشة ايضا


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

> وانت فهمت فما النتيجة ؟



اذا من اولها لا تجيب اذن كيف ستجيب لاحقا


----------



## ?????????? (25 مارس 2006)

*هاستفيد برايك وافهم ليه انتم متمسكين بافكار بدت لي غريبة*


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

وما الغريب فى كوننا نعبد اله واحد


----------



## ?????????? (26 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> وما الغريب فى كوننا نعبد اله واحد


 
كيف تعترفون انه اله واحد وله ابن ثم تعودوا وتقولوا انه كابن مصر ثم تطلقون عليه يسوع وتطلبوا منه المساعدة ثم تنفوا عنه انه بشر وتتهموا سيدنا محمد انه بشر وكانه عار وتتباهوا ان يسوع اله ثم تقولوا ان الله واحد كيف واحد له ابن وفي العادة الابن هذا ياخذ صفة ابيه اي الالوهية كيف وانتم تقولوا انه مات بل وعذب قبل قتله هذه عدة اشياء ارجو تفسيرها


----------



## ma7aba (26 مارس 2006)

> كيف تعترفون انه اله واحد وله ابن ثم تعودوا وتقولوا انه كابن مصر ثم تطلقون عليه يسوع وتطلبوا منه المساعدة ثم تنفوا عنه انه بشر وتتهموا سيدنا محمد انه بشر وكانه عار وتتباهوا ان يسوع اله ثم تقولوا ان الله واحد كيف واحد له ابن وفي العادة الابن هذا ياخذ صفة ابيه اي الالوهية كيف وانتم تقولوا انه مات بل وعذب قبل قتله هذه عدة اشياء ارجو تفسيرها


على كم سؤال تريدنا ان نجيبك بنفس الوقت اخي احمل بطيخة وحدة ولكل استفساراتك هناك جواب ولكن يجب أن نصل لنتيجة عن السؤال الأول أنا اجبتك على سؤالك الأول ومازلت انتظر رأيك


----------



## ?????????? (27 مارس 2006)

*يا عم جاوب اللي انت عايزه المهم تجاوب*


----------



## khaled (27 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> ان شاء الله ممكن استفيد وعندي استعداد للفهم والناقشة ايضا


 
انا بفهك نحنا نؤمن بأله واحد هو الرب الكلي القداسة والرب له كلمة وله روح 
هما يسوع المسيح الذي يمثل كلمة الله وهو الرب المتجسد في صورة انسان والروح القدس الذي يمثل روح الرب
هل فهمت الان طب انت نبيك ممكن تقلي ليش اجا على هالدنيا المسيح جاء لكي يخلص العالم من الخطيئة  والرب هوة لأرسله ومثل كلمة الرب العظيمة التي لم تشتم ابدا ولك تقتل ابدا ولم تتجوز ابدا  وهذه هي صفات النبي والرسول الذي يرسل من عند الله اما الباقي فهم دجاليين
نؤمن بألله واحد أب ضابط الكل مساوي للأب في الجوهر
وبتمنى انوا العدرا تنور طريقك وتشوف الصح من الغلط وكلنا اخوة وابناء الرب


----------



## ثائر (27 مارس 2006)

أخي الحبيب

أولا أشكر فيك حبك لله و كذلك أحببت فيك بحثك عن الحقيقة
أولا احب ان اقول لك انني احبك و انك اخي و لا اريد الا ان اوضح لك عقيدتنا المسيحية بعيدا عن أي تحزب فانت تسأل و هذا حقك الطبيعي فهذا مصيرك الأبدي و من واجبنا أن نجيبك أيضا

المهم
فلنبدأ من البداية هناك عدة نقاط انت تبحث عنها اولها هل المسيح هو الله ام لا ؟
 لذلك ارجوك فلنناقش العقيدة المسيحية خطوة خطوة و بهدوء و حب و تأني 
فان كنت تريد فعلا الاستفسار بحثا عن الحق و ليس  لمجرد الجدال فانا جاهز 

شكرا لك سلفا و انا منتظر ردك كي نبدأ


----------



## drpepo (29 مارس 2006)

يا اخ علامات استفهام ممكن تقولنا ماذا تريد ان تفهم بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تريد ان تفهم هل السيد المسيح هو الله 
ام كيف هو الله وابن الله في نفس الوقت رغم انى اجبتك على هذه النقطة من قبل


----------



## ?????????? (30 مارس 2006)

*شوف انت اول واحد الاقيه بيتكلم باحترام من غير ما يسب دين الاسلام ونبينا المهم ممكن نتناقش حول عدة اشياء *
*واولها كيف تؤمنون ان لله روح وهي يسوع ومعنى ذلك ان يسوع جزء من الرب الذي تعبدوه فكيف يترك جزء مهم منه يصلب ويقتل وشكرا لذوقك*


----------



## ثائر (30 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *شوف انت اول واحد الاقيه بيتكلم باحترام من غير ما يسب دين الاسلام ونبينا المهم ممكن نتناقش حول عدة اشياء *
> *واولها كيف تؤمنون ان لله روح وهي يسوع ومعنى ذلك ان يسوع جزء من الرب الذي تعبدوه فكيف يترك جزء مهم منه يصلب ويقتل وشكرا لذوقك*


 
اخي المحبوب الكلام دة لي ام للأخ  drpepo علشان نعرف من اللي حيرد

و شكرا لك لتواجدك معنا 

احبك في الرب​


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2006)

بنعيد و نصقل كالعادة:

 نحن معشر المسيحيين نؤمن باله واحد لا شريك له غير محدود، مالئ السماوات والأرض خالق الكل أزلي قبل  الأكوان، أبدى لا نهاية لملكه.

     وهذه العقيدة واضحة تماماً فى الإنجيل المقدس وقانون الإيمان المسيحي كما سترى.

1_ السيد المسيح نفسه يوضح هذه العقيدة بفمه الطاهر عندما جاءه أحد اليهود ليسأله عن اعظم الوصايا فأجابه يسوع "أن أول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا *رب واحد* وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك، وهذه هي الوصية الأولى" (مر 12 : 29) وهى صدى وتوكيد لما جاء في (سفر التثنية 6 :4 –9) ولو صيغت هذه الوصية بلغة القرآن لكانت هكذا. (الله،إلهنا،هو الله الأحد،الله الصمد).

2_ وبولس الرسول يوضح أيضا ذلك بقوله  "أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضاً. بلى للأمم أيضاً *لأن الله واحد*" (رو 3:29)

3_ يعقوب الرسول يوضح ذات العقيدة بقوله "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسنا تفعل" (يعقوب 2 :19)
4_ ومن هذه النصوص وغيرها التي يزخر بها الكتاب المقدس أخذ قانون الإيمان المسيحي الذي تردده الكنيسة عل مدى الأجيال قائلين (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد. خالق السماوات والأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى).

   من هذا يا عزيزي لعلك قد أدركت أننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن باله واحد وليس بثلاثة آلهة أما عن قولنا الآب والابن والروح القدس فهذا ما سنوضح مفهومه الصحيح فى حديثنا عن الثالوث الأقدس فيما يلي.

   إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*
     ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس كما سترى:
1_ قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم *باسم* *الآب والابن والروح القدس*" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 19)
*فالوحدانية واضحة من قوله:  عمدوهم  *"باسم " *أي باسم الله الواحد. ولم يقل *"بأسماء" *لأننا لا نؤمن بثلاثة آلهة لها ثلاثة أسماء حاشا.

*والثالوث واضح من قوله في الآية السابقة: "*الآب والابن والروح القدس*". فهذا هو الثالوث الذي شرحناه سابقا: *الآب* هو الذات، *والابن* هو كلمته، *والروح*  هو الروح القدس، وهذا الثالوث *هو واحد*.


----------



## Michael (30 مارس 2006)

الله الله الله

سلام ونعمة


----------



## rafat30s (2 أبريل 2006)

الحمد لله الواحد القهار.العزيز الغفار.لا تبلغه الاوهام ولا تدركه الافهام حى لا يموت قيوم لا ينام
واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله خير من افطر وصام ونام وقام وحج البيت الحرام هادم دولة الاصنام بانى دولة الاسلام فى ارض لا فيها سلم ولا سلام.ثم اما بعد
الاخ الفاضل الذى يقارن بالانبياء قبل المقارنه وقبل ان تتكلم انت الظاهر من كلامك انك مؤمن بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولولا انك مؤمن بما جاء به وانت تعرف الحقيقه لما حاولت ان تقارن لتخرج نفسك من اليقين الى الشك وليس من الشك الى اليقين اسال الله العظيم ان يهديك اولا.وبعد ذلك فان الله عزوجل منزه عن كل شئ تنسبه انت وغيرك اليه فهو الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى ليس له والد ولا ولد ولا زوجه ولا شريك ولا ند ولا ضد ولا شبيه ولا مثيل سبحانه جل جلاله وتقدست اسمائه .وانا اقول لك لا تكذب على نفسك ولا تخدعها اكثر من ذلك فانا انصحك اشفاقا عليك من عذاب الله خوفا عليك ان يدخلك النار وما تكتبه اولا يغضب الله قبل ان يغضب المسلمين وغيرهم وانى والله عندى اعتراف مسجل من احد كباراتكم معترف بوحدانية الله ومعترف انكم على باطل وعلى زيغ فق فق اخى قبل ان ياتيك الموت وانت لم تتب واعلم ان نبى الله عيسى لو كان موجودا على عهد النبى محمد ما وسعه الا ان تبعه وامن برسالته.وشكرا
(رافت الشعبانى)rafat30s@yahoo.com


----------



## rafat30s (2 أبريل 2006)

اعلم اخى انه لا يختلف نقل صريح مع عقل صحيح واذا جاء النقل واختل العقل فخذ بالنقل ولا تاخذ بالعقل فانه قد اختل العقل
اريدك ان تفهم ذلك فالدين ليس بالعقل يا صاحب العقل الذى يضحك به على نفسه
انت هل سألت نفسك من تعبد ام انك تضحك على نفسك  هل انت تعبد مخلوق وتترك الخالق وااااأسفاه.ما زلت تعاند وتعاند من اجل ان تعيش فى الظلام بعيد عن الحق
(رافت الشعبانى)


----------



## believer (2 أبريل 2006)

rafat30s قال:
			
		

> فانا انصحك اشفاقا عليك من عذاب الله خوفا عليك ان يدخلك النار .فق فق اخى قبل ان ياتيك الموت وانت لم تتب واعلم ان نبى الله عيسى لو كان موجودا على عهد النبى محمد ما وسعه الا ان تبعه وامن برسالته .


 
*لم تقصّر في النصيحة والتذكير والبيان , وهذا هو شأن المسلم , يحب الخير والسلامة لكل البشر .*
*والله سبحانه له الكمال المطلق في الخلق .. يخلق ما يشاء كيف يشاء .. فقد خلق آدم من تراب بلا أب ولا أم .. وخلق حواء من ضلع آدم بلا أم ..  و خلق عيسى من أم بلا أب .. فسبحان الخلاق العليم .* 
*فالمسيح ابن مريم بشر .. ولد من أم .. يأكل ويشرب .. ويقوم وينام .. ويتألم ويبكي .. والإله منزه عن ذلك .. فكيف يكون إلهاً .. بل هو عبد الله ورسوله (ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون ) *المائدة/75. 



> وما تكتبه اولا يغضب الله قبل ان يغضب المسلمين وغيرهم وانى والله عندى اعتراف مسجل من احد كباراتكم معترف بوحدانية الله


 
*القول بأن عيسى ابن الله قول عظيم ومنكر كبير ..  قال الله تعالى :*
*( وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولداً - لقد جئتم شيئاً إداً - تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هداً - أن دعوا للرحمن ولداً - وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولداًً - إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبداً ) *مريم/88- 93.


----------



## drpepo (2 أبريل 2006)

believer قال:
			
		

> *.. فقد خلق آدم من تراب بلا أب ولا أم .. وخلق حواء من ضلع آدم بلا أم .. و خلق عيسى من أم بلا أب .. فسبحان الخلاق العليم .* .


استاذى الفاضل هناك فرق جوهرى جدا بين ولادة السيد المسيح وولادة آدم 
آدم كان لابد ان يولد بدون اب او ام وتذكر معى كان من الضرورى اذ لأنه اول الخليقة فياريت حضرتك تقولنا لو لم يكن خلق من التراب كيف سياتى آدم وكيف سنأتى بابوه وامه وهو بدء الخليقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن جواب صريح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة للسيد المسيح الوضع يختلف لأن كل البشر بعد ذلك أتوا من اب وام والوحيد الذي جاء من ام فقط دون اب هو السيد المسيح وسؤالى هنا لماذا السيد المسيح لماذا لم يكن محمد وهو خاتم الانبياء واعظم المرسلين كما تقولون 
ان هذا يجعل السيد المسيح في مرتبة فريدة من نوعها جدا فلماذا السيد المسيح بالذات 
رغم ان جميع الانبياء ولدوا طبيعيا من اب وام اى نتيجة علاقة زوجية طبيعية 
لماذا ؟ هل لأنه نبى ؟ اذن لماذا هذا النبى بالذات ؟ 
ستقول لى حكمة الله ؟ طيب لماذا لم يتضح هدف الله في القرآن اذا كان هذا طبيعيا 
لماذا لايكون محمد ايضا او موسى وهؤلاء انبياء مثل بقية الأنبياء كما تقولون 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


			
				believer قال:
			
		

> *.فالمسيح ابن مريم بشر .. ولد من أم .. يأكل ويشرب .. ويقوم وينام .. ويتألم ويبكي .. والإله منزه عن ذلك .. فكيف يكون إلهاً .. بل هو عبد الله ورسوله (ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون ) *المائدة/75. .


المسيح هو اله متجسد جاء الى العالم حتى يفيدنا على الصليب اذ ان كل ماتقوله هذا لاينفى شئ عن الوهية السيد المسيح لأن الناسوت شئ واللاهوت شئ آخر
نقطة اخرى لماذا تستشهد بالقرآن رغم اننا حديثنا في الكتاب المقدس استاذى الفاضل 





			
				believer قال:
			
		

> *القول بأن عيسى ابن الله قول عظيم ومنكر كبير .. قال الله تعالى :*
> *( وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولداً - لقد جئتم شيئاً إداً - تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هداً - أن دعوا للرحمن ولداً - وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولداًً - إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبداً ) *مريم/88- 93.


 
يكفى ان اقول لك ان السيد المسيح كان له سلطان على العالم اجمع 
واعماله واقواله كانت دليلا على انه هو الله المتجسد حل بيننا


----------



## ?????????? (2 أبريل 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> استاذى الفاضل هناك فرق جوهرى جدا بين ولادة السيد المسيح وولادة آدم
> آدم كان لابد ان يولد بدون اب او ام وتذكر معى كان من الضرورى اذ لأنه اول الخليقة فياريت حضرتك تقولنا لو لم يكن خلق من التراب كيف سياتى آدم وكيف سنأتى بابوه وامه وهو بدء الخليقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ممكن جواب صريح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بالنسبة للسيد المسيح الوضع يختلف لأن كل البشر بعد ذلك أتوا من اب وام والوحيد الذي جاء من ام فقط دون اب هو السيد المسيح وسؤالى هنا لماذا السيد المسيح لماذا لم يكن محمد وهو خاتم الانبياء واعظم المرسلين كما تقولون
> ...



نقطه نظام كيف تذكر انه هو الله رغم انه قتل كيف يكون للاله عدم قدرة على حمايه نفسه ولو لم يمت لكان افضل له حتى يقتنع الناس انه اله خالق بجد


----------



## drpepo (5 أبريل 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> [/size]
> نقطه نظام كيف تذكر انه هو الله رغم انه قتل كيف يكون للاله عدم قدرة على حمايه نفسه ولو لم يمت لكان افضل له حتى يقتنع الناس انه اله خالق بجد


اولا لابد ان نحدد هدفنا وهو لماذا تجسد الله اساسا 
لكى يفدينا على الصليب ويموت من اجلنا نحن الخطاة 
اذن لو كان السيد المسيح اعلن صراحة انه الله كان هذا سيؤدى الى الكثير من المشاكل التى تتعارض مع هدفه وحكمته 
اولا لو جاء اليهم قائلا صراحة انه الله اما سيعتبروه انسانا مجنونا او كاذبا 
ثانيا لو كان اعلن لهم صراحة انه الله لما صلبوه فلن يكون لهم القدرة على صلب الله بالطبع كنتيجة طبيعية لأنه الله وهو ما يتعارض مع هدف الله الذي تجسد لأجله 
ثالثا لو نظرنا جيدا لنفهم ومن الواضح جدا ان كل اقوال السيد المسيح بالاضافة الى افعاله تدل على انه الله فكثيرا ما ذكر الكتاب المقدس بان اليهود كانوا يريدون ان يصلبوه لأنه يقول ان الله ابوه  مساويا نفسه لله 
وايضا كانوا يتضايقون منه لأن كان يعلم كمن له سلطان 
ارجو ان تكون النقطة وضحت وانا منتظر  استفسارك


----------



## ?????????? (8 أبريل 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> اولا لابد ان نحدد هدفنا وهو لماذا تجسد الله اساسا
> لكى يفدينا على الصليب ويموت من اجلنا نحن الخطاة
> اذن مات يسوع من اجلكم ولن يكون لكم عقاب لانه تحمله كله؟؟؟
> اذن لو كان السيد المسيح اعلن صراحة انه الله كان هذا سيؤدى الى الكثير من المشاكل التى تتعارض مع هدفه وحكمته
> ...



بس انا مش فاهم برضه ليه اتصلب او بمعنى اخر ايه معنى يفيدكم على الصليب يفدكم بايه وايه الدروس المستفادة من موقفه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محبة لله (8 أبريل 2006)

وأنابرضه عايزة أسأل سؤال صغير كيف الله يموت؟ أليس مكتوب في العهد القديم أن الله لايموت ؟


----------



## ?????????? (9 أبريل 2006)

*ها يا شباب وين الردود *


----------



## drpepo (9 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> وأنابرضه عايزة أسأل سؤال صغير كيف الله يموت؟ أليس مكتوب في العهد القديم أن الله لايموت ؟


الله لا يموت ولكن الي مات هو الجسد فقط الناسوت فقط


----------



## drpepo (9 أبريل 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> [/size]
> بس انا مش فاهم برضه ليه اتصلب



 هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية


----------



## محبة لله (9 أبريل 2006)

*أخ دربيبوا لقد قلت لي ان الذي مات هو الناسوت أليس كذلك 

لذلك أريد ان أسألك 
أليس حضرتكم بتقولوا أن الناسوت لم يفارق الآهوت أبدا ؟؟؟؟؟
كيف إذن لحظة الموت فارق الناسوت اللآهوت !!!
سؤال آخرحضرتك بتقول إن الناسوت هو فقط الذي مات عنا لذلك أنا أريد أن أسألك
هل  الإنسان يحمل خطيئة  الإنسان؟؟؟؟؟؟بالطبع لا والدليل من كتابك المقدس
 تثنيةكل إنسان بخطيئتة يقتل ) يعني مافييش إنسان يحمل خطيئة آخر 
فإزاي حضرتك بتقول إن إلي مات هو الناسوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم حضرتك ناقضت كلامك وردك علية لما رديت على الأخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقلت(احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد))وإبنه الوحيد هو إله حق فكيف مات هذا الإله الإبن؟؟؟هل معنى هذا أن ألإله الإبن هو الذي مات دون الروح القدس والآب؟؟؟كما واضح من هذا النص؟؟؟*:36_19_2:


----------



## ?????????? (9 أبريل 2006)

*ياريت نسمع رد مقنع على اللي بيقوله الاخ محبة لله ولا برضه مافيش رد*


----------



## drpepo (10 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> *أخ دربيبوا لقد قلت لي ان الذي مات هو الناسوت أليس كذلك *
> 
> *لذلك أريد ان أسألك *
> *أليس حضرتكم بتقولوا أن الناسوت لم يفارق الآهوت أبدا ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *كيف إذن لحظة الموت فارق الناسوت اللآهوت !!!*



اولا ممكن تقولى ما هو فهمك للاهوت والناسوت 
الناسوت هو الجسد 
اللاهوت هو القدرة والعظمة وبهاء الله
مثال بسيط مع الاحتفاظ بالفارق الجوهرى بالطبع 
لو انت نقلت كرسى من غرفة الى غرفة هل بذلك نقدر ان نقول ان الكرسى انفصل عن البيت او اخرجته خارج المنزل بالطبع لا لأن الكرسى او اى شئ داخل البيت ما هو الا جزء من ذلك البيت الذى يضمه ويحتويه 
اذن ارجو ان تكون النقطة وضحت حول عدم مفارقة اللاهوت للناسوت 


			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> *سؤال آخرحضرتك بتقول إن الناسوت هو فقط الذي مات عنا لذلك أنا أريد أن أسألك*
> *هل الإنسان يحمل خطيئة الإنسان؟؟؟؟؟؟بالطبع لا والدليل من كتابك المقدس*
> *تثنيةكل إنسان بخطيئتة يقتل ) يعني مافييش إنسان يحمل خطيئة آخر *
> *فإزاي حضرتك بتقول إن إلي مات هو الناسوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!*


لا حبيب قلبى هناك فرق جوهرى بين حمل شخص خطية لشخص اخر وبين حمل السيد المسيح لخطايانا والآلآمنا 
لأن اى شخص آخر خاطئ فكيف فدى شخص خاطئ شخص خاطئ مثله لأنه كلاهما محتاجين الى المغفرة والفداء ولكن السيد المسيح لم يفعل خطية كان بلا خطية وهذا يتضح عندما قال السيد المسيح للجميع علنا " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " لم يستطع احد ان يجاوبه بكلمة 


			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> *ثم حضرتك ناقضت كلامك وردك علية لما رديت على الأخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقلت(احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد))وإبنه الوحيد هو إله حق فكيف مات هذا الإله الإبن؟؟؟هل معنى هذا أن ألإله الإبن هو الذي مات دون الروح القدس والآب؟؟؟كما واضح من هذا النص؟؟؟*


اذن كدا النقطة وضحت اخى الفاضل ام عن موت المسيح فالادلة العلمية كثيرة جدا تدل على موته ويكفى لك الكفن المقدس والقبر الفارغ 
شكرا لك


----------



## محبة لله (11 أبريل 2006)

أقتباس ((فكيف فدى شخص خاطئ شخص خاطئ مثله ))
*عزيز ي دربيبوا مهوة دة بناء على كلامك أنت قلت أن الناسوت هو الذي مات ممكن بس تشرحلي كيف الناسوت مات؟؟ هل هناك جسد يموت بدون وجود روح فيه؟؟؟بما انه الناسوت مات إذن هناك روح أخرى غير روح المسيح قد خرجت من هذا الجسد..كلامي واضح؟؟... أما بقة لو قلت أنه لايوجد روح أخرى في الجسد إذن الجسد لم يمت ولم يتألم فالموت والآلم في الجسديوجدان حين توجد الروح فقط وبدون روح لايوجد موت ولاألم للجسد..لذلك إذا كانت روح الله فقط في الناسوت  والمسيح هو الله إذن الناسوت لم يمت ولم يتألم لأن الله لايتألم ولايموت ..مارأيك؟؟*
:36_1_50:


----------



## drpepo (12 أبريل 2006)

يا حبيبى انت سالت سؤال وهو *أخ دربيبوا لقد قلت لي ان الذي مات هو الناسوت أليس كذلك *

*لذلك أريد ان أسألك *
*أليس حضرتكم بتقولوا أن الناسوت لم يفارق الآهوت أبدا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*كيف إذن لحظة الموت فارق الناسوت اللآهوت *

*وانا اجبتك فهل من تعليق عليه لماذا القفز الى نقطة اخرى *


----------



## محبة لله (12 أبريل 2006)

دعك الآن  يأخ دربيبوا من مفارقة الناسوت للآهوت ورجاء تجاوبني على سؤالي الأخير فكله في النهاية مرتبط ببعضه 
أنتظر ردك


----------



## محبة لله (14 أبريل 2006)

*عزيز ي دربيبوا  أنت قلت أن ناسوت المسيح هو الذي مات فقط لأن الله لايموت ممكن بس تشرحلي كيف الناسوت مات؟؟ هل هناك جسد يموت بدون وجود روح فيه؟؟؟بما انه الناسوت مات إذن هناك روح أخرى غير روح المسيح قد خرجت من هذا الجسد..كلامي واضح؟؟... أما بقة لو قلت أنه لايوجد روح أخرى في الجسد إذن الجسد لم يمت ولم يتألم فالموت والآلم في الجسديوجدان حين توجد الروح فقط وبدون روح لايوجد موت ولاألم للجسد..لذلك إذا كانت روح الله فقط في داخل الناسوت والمسيح هو الله إذن الناسوت لم يمت ولم يتألم لأن الله لايتألم ولايموت ..مارأيك؟؟

أخ دربيبوا والله أناأبحث عن إجابة وليس قصدي المجادلة أبدا بنتظر ردك أو رد اي عضو*
:2:


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> *عزيز ي دربيبوا أنت قلت أن ناسوت المسيح هو الذي مات فقط لأن الله لايموت ممكن بس تشرحلي كيف الناسوت مات؟؟ هل هناك جسد يموت بدون وجود روح فيه؟؟؟بما انه الناسوت مات إذن هناك روح أخرى غير روح المسيح قد خرجت من هذا الجسد..كلامي واضح؟؟*





عندما نقول ناسوت كامل, نقصد جهة اكتماله من كل ناحية
فلو قرأنا في متى 27
50وصرَخَ يَسوعُ مرّةً ثانيةً صَرْخَةً قَوِيَّةً وأسلَمَ الرّوحَ.

فالالام صبت على الناسوت و قوة القيامة كانت باللاهوت القادر على كل شئ, فوجود الروحالبشرية لا يمنع سيادة اللاهوت و سيطرته و الوهيته

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محبة لله (15 أبريل 2006)

...حضرتك أجبت الإجابة التالية(ناسوت مكتمل من كل ناحية)معنى هذا  انه توجد روح في هذا الناسوت ولم يكن مجرد جسد وبناء على وجود الروح هذه كان هناك ألم وموت..صحيح هذا ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> ...حضرتك أجبت الإجابة التالية(ناسوت مكتمل من كل ناحية)معنى هذا انه توجد روح في هذا الناسوت ولم يكن مجرد جسد وبناء على وجود الروح هذه كان هناك ألم وموت..صحيح هذا ؟


 
اعتقد ردي الاخير واضح لكن على العموم صحيح انه كانت روح في الناسوت


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> ...حضرتك أجبت الإجابة التالية(ناسوت مكتمل من كل ناحية)معنى هذا انه توجد روح في هذا الناسوت ولم يكن مجرد جسد وبناء على وجود الروح هذه كان هناك ألم وموت..صحيح هذا ؟


 
اعتقد ردي الاخير واضح لكن على العموم صحيح انه كانت روح في الناسوت


----------

